# Command line question (Info for running processes?)



## chemistry_geek (Nov 6, 2002)

Command line question:

After running "top -u" in the terminal to see what processes are running, is there another command or series of commands available that will provide EVERYTHING I ever wanted to know about a running process?  I know this question is a little vague, but is there a command line equivalent of "Get Info" for running processes?  The reason I ask this is that every once in a while, my PowerMac G3 @ 500 Megahurts gets a little (ok a LOT) pokey, and running "top -u" in the terminal shows that M$ Word is HOGGING the CPU for a while.  I would like to know more about what the King of BSOD is doing.


----------



## michaelsanford (Nov 7, 2002)

`top` is good but if you want real info you'll have to use `ps`. . .

Maybe this wil help (sorted by CPU usage):

```
[gwailo:~]% ps -ecjMmvrS -U gwailo
```
add _-ax_ for all processes.

BTW You'll have to resize your terminal window to be WIDE


----------

